# Huskee 22 ton log splitter not working



## dogwood (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a Huskee Model 21-53613 22 ton log splitter purchased a few years ago at Tractor Supply. Never had a log splitter before. I've split maybe ten cord so far, and it's been working fine up to now. I fired it up the other day. Even though the motor was working perfectly, when I went to split the first log, nothing happened when I pulled the handle to lower the wedge. There doesn't appear to be any fluid leaks. What should I be looking at to diagnose the problem and repair the splitter? I'd appreciate any suggestions as I've never worked on one before. 

I couldn't find much information on log splitter repair on the Internet, so could really use your help and suggestions. Thanks. 

Mike


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2016)

Did you check the fluid level in the hydraulic reservoir?  Is it still full?


----------



## dogwood (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll take a look in the morning. Thanks


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2016)

My guess is either it's low on fluid and you got lucky last time you ran it, or the coupler that mates your engine to the hydraulic pump, sheared itself.... (lovejoy) .

Check the fluid first.


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2016)

Yep - check the fluid then the lovejoy connector.  If it is not one of those, you will need to dig a litter deeper.  It could be something like a stuck bypass for the pressure relief, but lets cross that bridge if/when we come to it.


----------



## dogwood (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks again Jags and pen. I'll figure out what and where the lovejoy is and see if its got a sheared pin too.  Appreciate you help. 

Mike


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2016)

Lovejoy is what connects the engine to the pump.  They don't really have a shear pin, but some are keyed (and the key can shear) and some are simply TWO setscrews on each half (one half on the engine, the other on the pump and separated by a rubber "spider").  If the key shears or the setscrews loosen, one part of the lovejoy will simply spin on the shaft.


----------



## blades (Feb 29, 2016)

dogwood said:


> Thanks again Jags and pen. I'll figure out what and where the lovejoy is and see if its got a sheared pin too.  Appreciate you help.
> 
> Mike


lovejoy- coupling between motor and pump


----------



## Jags (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## dogwood (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the picture and further information Jags and blades. I checked the hydraulic fluid as suggested.  It reads just below the "needs oil" line on the dipstick. I went and purchased a couple of gallons of fluid at Tractor Supply this evening. Hopefully when I add some tomorrow everything will work perfectly. If not, checking the lovejoy is up next. 

Admire you making your own splitter Jags. Read your linked thread. Impressive to say the least. Thanks again.  

Mike


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2016)

dogwood said:


> Admire you making your own splitter Jags.


That was my third one.
My big boy that I use at home:


----------



## dogwood (Mar 1, 2016)

Did your really split that massive hunk of wood in your picture with your splitter?  It looks monstrous.


----------



## Jags (Mar 1, 2016)

dogwood said:


> Did your really split that massive hunk of wood in your picture with your splitter?  It looks monstrous.


All the time.  That is why it is built like it is.  Log lift and all.


----------



## dogwood (Mar 8, 2016)

Turned out to be the lovejoy. Couldn't see it the way the Huskee is built. It's located behind a metal frame under the motor. Had to order both halves and the spider too. Should be in Thursday and its splittin' time again. Hopefully this warm spell will last past then. Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## Jags (Mar 8, 2016)

I love it when a plan comes together.  Not sure why all parts needed to be replaced, but I guess that is not the end of the world either.  Just glad it worked out.


----------

